# Forum Changes



## forgotten

The Q&A section has been eliminated.

Drug FAQs are now at the top, since they are important reading for new members.

Health has been merged with healthy living, which will now be the sole forum for health related issues on BL.  It has been relocated to the community section.

Legal is now under community, and is now called 'Legal Opinions'.

The pill ID and drug testing archives have been moved into drug basics for the time being.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

We have moved a few key groups around, mostly with our newer members in mind.

We've moved the FEEDBACK group (with ANNOUNCEMENTS and SUPPORT) to the top.  We'll make a better effort at keeping the ANNOUNCEMENTS up to date with any changes, we trust you to make a better effort at reading them now that we're using the ANNNOUNCEMENTS for what it's intended. (/blows off the dust).  Also, we figured newer members would need to find SUPPORT frequently, so there it is right up top and in front of them. :D

Next, we moved the BLUELIGHT BASICS group to second on the list (above the FOCUS FORUMS and the DRUG DISCUSSIONS).  Again, assuming new people join the site, it makes sense that they have these forums presented to them first as they get used to the site.  They can then grow and explore (and have threads redirected) to the FF and DD groups, and eventually on to the community forums.

Lastly, the PILL REPORTS section is now up with the FOCUS FORUMS and DRUG DISCUSSION groups where it is more relevant (compared to the regional forums it used to be under).


----------

